# For those that don't know, I volunteer at the LA Live Steamers Ghost Train



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

in Griffith Park, CA. The guests ride around the layout on scale miniature trains through the individual scenes (I recommend it). 

The idea I had was to deck out one of the trains with a flatcar carrying a casket with skeleton or corpse propped up made to look like it's driving the train. (the real engineer would be in regular clothes with a remote control or extended controller just behind on a riding car)

Whaddya think?


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I love this idea, sounds really fun. The whole set up sounds like fun. Too bad it is on the other side of the world from me.


----------

